# Achats impossibles (panier vide)



## Dgra (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre : que ce soit à partir de Safari ou de Firefox (sous Mac Os et sous Windows via parallels Desktop), il m'est impossible de commander quoi que ce soit en ligne. Les sites auxquels je me connecte n'ont pourtant rien d'exotiques : Apple, Fnac, vente-privee...

Même sur l'App Store il m'est impossible d'installer de nouvelles applications. j'obtiens le message suivant : *"Il est impossible de télécharger lapplication.*
Le serveur a généré une erreur pendant le téléchargement : 403 Interdit."

Pour toutes les âmes charitables qui uvrent à la communauté, je vous décris mon matériel et les actions que j'ai essayé d'entreprendre :

Mon Macbook pro : 03/2011 core i5 - Os X : 10.7.5
Safari : v6.0.1 (7536.26.14)
Mon réseau WiFi : Free et SFR (j'ai 2 box chez moi)

Toutes les mises à jour sont effectuées
Réparation des permissions effectuée
Nettoyage sous Onyx effectué

Sur Safari, j'ai autorisé tous les cookies. J'ai même permis aux sites de me suivre.  J'ai déconnecté toutes les options susceptibles d'entraver ma  navigation sur VirusBarrier X6 (v 10.6.18).

J'ai essayé de redémarrer en mode sans échec sous Lion. Le problème demeure. 

Sur mon iMac, aucun problème tout fonctionne. Sur les PC de la maison, idem.

Au passage, j'ai une time capsule sur laquelle mon mbp est branchée. Mais, je ne sais pas jusqu'où remonter pour corriger le problème et ai peur dans le même temps de perdre de précieux fichiers (je dis peut être une idiotie, mais bon).

A ce stade, je suis largué et mes connaissances sous Mac sont assez limitées (sur PC aussi d'ailleurs).

La seule personne qui soit contente, c'est mon banquier 

Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide, ce serait merveilleux.

Sincèrement,
Didier


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 100 dollars sur  VirusBarrier X6 (v 10.6.18).


----------



## Dgra (1 Novembre 2012)

Je veux bien, mais jusqu'à présent ça marchait nickel, sachant que VirusBarrier est présent depuis l'origine. 
Par ailleurs, je l'ai désactivé de tous les côté et le problème persiste.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2012)

Est-ce que tu as Speed Download sur ton ordi ?

D'autre part pour la wifi Free et SFR, tu utilises bien les réseaux privés, pas les publics ?


----------



## Dgra (2 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as Speed Download sur ton ordi ?
> 
> D'autre part pour la wifi Free et SFR, tu utilises bien les réseaux privés, pas les publics ?


Après vérification dans spotlight, pas de trace de Speed Download.
Du côté de mes connexions, elles sont parfaitement sécurisées et bien sûr, je n'utilise qu'elles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------

Je poursuis mes investigations...
Je viens de me connecter en 3G via une connexion partagée avec mon iPhone (par cable usb).
Magique, les articles s'ajoutent à mon panier.
Cela doit donc venir du paramétrage de ma connexion WiFi. 
Dans Réseau préférences système, j'ai une adresse DNS qui est enregistrée. Je n'arrive pas à la remplacer par une détection automatique de DNS.
Je vais bien finir par trouver...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Teste en utilisant les bons DNS, ceux de tes FAI :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/1496-serveurs-dns-des-principaux-fai


----------

